# Mr T has the Big C :( Multiple Myeloma



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

All, I just got the phone call. My apologies for my hasty post but I need to get this out to cat people. 

I've been posting about Tequila on this site for years. Lately it's been a lot of posts about his strange behavior. It hasn't improved despite all the treatments, meds, biopsies, ultrasound, - I can't even list them all right now. My head is spinning. Anyway, T has been continuing to have excessive thirst despite good glucose level reading in January; diminished appetite (though eating snacks, and chicken - none of his usual favorite cat foods though), lack of desire to get off my bed, did have a potty accident on my bed the other day, but frequent litter box use (running from bed to box and back again), rapid weight loss. 

Called vet, she asked him to come in. Weight is now 15 lbs 4 oz. was 15 lbs 10 oz last week. was 17 lbs in January. Was 20 lbs in Summer/fall. Just some history.

Did blood work. Just got the call. He may have Multiple Myeloma. This is a bone marrow cancer that explains ALL his symptoms. The blood work shoed an elevated globulin levels (high normal is 5.9, his is 9.6). his globulin in December was around high normal. 

Running another rest, i forget what she said, but it cld also be FIP - feline infectious peritonitis. Will find out in 4-5 days.

Right now T is looking at me like I'm insane while I'm hugging him and bawling. He has been in apparent pain for some time, he even tried to bite the vet today which was totally new and never happened. But he still can jump up to the sink and the bed, is not listless, just not really as mobile as he once was. Also seems a little mentally unclear. I dont know. I'm rambling. 

You know when oyu expect to hear something and you think you're prepared but you're really not?

I don't think it's his time yet. He's not telling me. I'm about to leave to go t hte vet to get pain meds and some other medication I forget. I'm a mess. Just pray for us and leave any info you may find - I didn't see more than three threads here even mentioning multiple myeloma.

SCREW CANCER. He's only 13.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're never prepared for bad news like this. I'm so sorry you're going through this, I've been there and it sucks.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Blondie I am so sorry. Marie is right. We are never ready. It's always the wrong time. 

What a beautiful pic of him. Sending all loves and prayers. 

It's always "never the right time; too soon" whatever.

You will know when he tells you it's time. So soak up the love between you guys.

Cancer sucks. :dis


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Blondie, 
I don't know anything about this either...
Whatever time we get news like 
this...
It's Never the right time...
I am so sorry...
I just wanted to send some Hugs and Prayers your and Tequila's way...
Sharon


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks all. My name is Christine, by the way.  I'll update my signature. 

I'll ipdate when I find out in 4/5 days if it's FIP. my head hurts. So does my heart. This is the first cat I've ever had. He made me a cat person and got me through some really tough stuff in my life. I hope I can do the same for him.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Christine,

I am so sorry. I will be keeping you and Tequila in my thoughts and prayers.
I am hoping that he doesn't have cancer or FIP. 

Judy


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

blondie1483 said:


> Thanks all. My name is Christine, by the way.  I'll update my signature.
> 
> I'll ipdate when I find out in 4/5 days if it's FIP. my head hurts. So does my heart. This is the first cat I've ever had. He made me a cat person and got me through some really tough stuff in my life. I hope I can do the same for him.


We are here for you, no matter what.

We understand what it means to love deeply and fully a furbaby, and yes, how they give us so much, esp during those dark times in our lives. Or just add so much more joy and sunshine to the good times....

We are here...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, so sorry tequila is sick!!! Adding to the piles of love and understanding here. It is heartbreaking when they aren't well. Hang in there, and I am praying for you both!!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

The vet gave me Buprenex for pain. I gave it to my other cat after oral surgery and she reacted badly to it. Like drunk. Do I try it w Teq?


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

blondie1483 said:


> The vet gave me Buprenex for pain. I gave it to my other cat after oral surgery and she reacted badly to it. Like drunk. Do I try it w Teq?


Yes, even if it make them drunk like, it keeps them pain free. You dont want him in pain. Period.

Im sure someone else will chime in with what reactions to Buprenex are truly concerning. They do get "stoned like"

Here is a link to understand it better. 

http://www.vetinfo.com/buprenorphine-for-cats.html#b


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

marie5890 said:


> Yes, even if it make them drunk like, it keeps them pain free. You dont want him in pain. Period.
> 
> Im sure someone else will chime in with what reactions to Buprenex are truly concerning. They do get "stoned like"


Ok done. Just admin'ed Buprenex to him. Huge migraine and both my cats seem uneasy. Both Teq and Lu. Sad night here tonight. I'm so sad. 

Thank you all for your quick responses tonight. I need it.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Buprenorphine | VCA Animal Hospitals


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

marie73 said:


> You're never prepared for bad news like this. I'm so sorry you're going through this, I've been there and it sucks.


I just read the Cinderella thread and it sounds chillingly familiar to my situation. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

blondie1483 said:


> Ok done. Just admin'ed Buprenex to him. Huge migraine and both my cats seem uneasy. Both Teq and Lu. *Sad night here tonight. I'm so sad. *
> 
> Thank you all for your quick responses tonight. I need it.


We know. We all have been on this part of the path of loving deeply our furry ones.

Try to get get some rest. The pain med will keep him comfortable. That is how you will show your love for him. Keeping him comfortable.

(my avatar is the a pic of the graves of my Rhythm ...She is under the right pile of white stone....and my Blues...the left pile....I had to say goodbye to them 10 weeks apart....both unexpected....I was beyond shattered and broken...and for months on end I was traumatized...the real thing. traumatized....We all know what you are feeling.Promise)


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Did they tell you how to administer it? its a type of drug that should be given into the cheek or under the tongue (as much as possible) because it is absorbed into the membranes. Not so much into his stomach (if you did that, its ok. however DO NOT give another until he is due for it. )

hugs


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry and I hope that time will help in some way. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

marie5890 said:


> Did they tell you how to administer it? its a type of drug that should be given into the cheek or under the tongue (as much as possible) because it is absorbed into the membranes. Not so much into his stomach (if you did that, its ok. however DO NOT give another until he is due for it. )
> 
> hugs


Yes, my vet told me that exact way to admin it. Not sure I got it all in his mouth, as I've been pilling him for weeks and weeks now (steroids and abx) and he knows when I'm coming for him. Haha. 

I hate that he's been in pain for months. We thought it was arthritis (which he does have it in his SI joint per his x ray) .. The sonogram and pancreas cell test indicated possible kidney infection .. Ugh all my notes are away in the other room and with Teq snuggled next to me there's no way I'm getting off this bed. 

More info to come the next few days. I'll summarize the whole course it's been. Harrowing.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My best advice is not to look back because hindsight seems to bring clarity but one never really knows what is going on. He may not have been in as much pain as you think. There are tolerable pains as we get older. Now things may require new treatments and decisions.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

cat owner again said:


> My best advice is not to look back because hindsight seems to bring clarity but one never really knows what is going on. *He may not have been in as much pain as you think.* There are tolerable pains as we get older. Now things may require new treatments and decisions.


I pray, I pray so hard this is the case. An hour has passed since I gave him the pain meds. His pupils are huge but he's purring. I know purring can sometimes mean the opposite of normal reasons. 

I was a fool to think I cld sleep right now. I'm reading about this cancer and FIP and I'm just devastated. I look at him next to me and just can't believe I may not see him there in the near future. Ugh. 

The worst day of my life - one of, I guess - was when my childhood dog was PTS at the age of 13. I was 20. I'm dreading the future, remembering that past. 

Man talk about depressing, huh! Someone smack me. But really hug me. I can't believe this is all happening.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

No, no smacking here, not for grief, sadness, depression. It's all about the love, and we understand all the emotions...


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry to read about this Christine, I know it has to be difficult. Speaking as a fellow 13 year old cat owner who has gotten bad news that was unexpected I know it's hard but just do your best to be there for Mr T. Our kitty has a different problem but ever since the trip to the er it's been an emotional roller coaster.

My best advice is just stop reading about the potential diagnoses, all it does is make it worse for you and at least right now it's not going to help anyway. Maybe in a few days if you want to be better prepared take a look but I know when I looked the same day it just drove me crazy thinking about it.

You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

blondie1483 said:


> I just read the Cinderella thread and it sounds chillingly familiar to my situation. I'm so so sorry.


Thanks. I was thinking the same thing, but I hope for better news for you.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

We've been up most of the night, he's pacing the bed but purring deeply when I pet / embrace him and begging for attention by pawing at me and staring into the depths of my soul in that way only cats can. 

I am an emotional wreck and am completely unsure when to know if he's ready. The next few days are going to be torture. How do I know?!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Because she was terminal, when it came down to the time that Cinderella had no interest in food and I would have to syringe feed her, it was time. She also hated the medications and I didn't want her to spend her last days hiding from me. 

You'll know when it's time, Christine.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

blondie1483 said:


> I am an emotional wreck and am completely unsure when to know if he's ready. The next few days are going to be torture. How do I know?!


Giant hugs for you both!!! 

I worried when Teddy was dying of FIP that I wouldn't know when to say goodbye. He had a beautiful 24 hours of hospice time at home, he ate a little drank a little...the next day he had a faraway look in his eyes and could no longer pee. He already was withdrawing from me, and I just knew his fight was done...
I am sure everyone's experience is different, but he did show me when he needed to go...


I am so very sorry, it is heartwrenching it say goodbye to our furbabies


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Speechie, Marie, and ALL .. Seriously. "How do I know when to PTS" is naturally something in not interested in searching for at this time. 

One of the sweet, sweet Vet Receptionists offered to give me the name and contact information of a vet who comes to the house for that service. She definitely asked, it was not rude, but I burst into tears. I do want to have that done at home. Tequila hates the vet, and I want nothing more than for him to be on his favorite chair, in my arms, with his blanket. He deserves that at the very least.

I hate to have to talk about this stuff. This really stinks. He does have all his personality, his eyes are clear, and he is loving his Temptations. I am trying to be positive. I know you understand. That's why I had to post here ASAP. You all have a wonderful over the course of the years.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

It is so hard to think about... 
I've had experience with a vet coming to the home to help a very vet phobic kitty die peacefully. It Was a relief to not stress him out anymore than needed in his last moments. I think it was very compassionate of your vet to mention someone who does this service, although it was hard to hear. 
More hugs and support, soak in the kitty love today and enjoy some snuggles.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Christine, 
I am soooo sorry you're going through this with Tequila...
You will know when the time comes...
Some of the things to watch for:
Hiding in darker out of the way places.
Lack of any interest in anything. 
Doesn't want to eat or drink.
Listlessness...
A faraway look in the eyes...
There are other signs that only you will be able to know...

One of the things I think we all look at, is the "Quality" of life issue...

Can kitty's life be extended for a while with certain treatments?
Will kitty be in pain?
Does kitty still want to eat?
Or show that kitty still wants to play?

There is no one way...
Everybody will have to decide this for themselves and their Feline Friend...

For now, just try and be Strong for Tequila, so you're not adding to his stress...
And you Don't Know for sure yet...
Give him all the lovin' he wants and extra treats if he wants them.
Hugs and Prayers. 
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

You will know. No need to jump ahead but I would want to know how quickly the vet could come. I was waiting for lab tests and my dog clearly was suffering. The whole incident happened in a few days and the last day his condition changed very quickly. I couldn't wait to get to the vets to let him sleep peacefully. You will know.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

So sorry about your sad news. This just really sucks. So not fair.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks, all. No change today - no real appetite, drinking water, he even was licking my closed Poland Spring bottle .. peeing like a racehorse. But he's still fairly spunky and extremely affectionate. I did have a weekend trip planned but I canceled it. It's hard to believe this is all happening.

I snapped some pictures of him about an hour ago. He's so handsome. For those that don't know the backstory - I adopted him when he was 7 years old from a friend of a friend of a friend who didn't want him anymore (their 20 year old son was allergic .. hmm.) I had just gotten through a really bad breakup and figured, hey, why not. His name was already Tequila, and I figured I couldn't rename a 7-year old cat, so I left it as-is .. I call him Mr. T or T because of the rings on his neck.

Again, thanks for all the support. He's on 5 mg / day Prednisolone (has been for several weeks now) and the pain medicine mentioned above. Waiting on FIP results / definite cancer results. But again, all signs point to Multiple Myeloma. 

This all started when he stopped greeting me at the door when I came home from work back in Nov/Dec. All went downhill from there. I've learned to always trust your gut and I'm so glad we are getting answers finally.





































with my little sweet girl, Lumen (Russian Blue mix). She has been doting on him for months and I now realize why. They've lived together for about three years and only lately have they grown affectionate to each other.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Christine, Love those pictures, Mr. T is very handsome! 
And that shot of Lumen and Mr. T. is soooooo Precious...
Hang in there...
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, he is beautiful! The grooming shot just made me well with tears, so sweet.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Those are beautiful photos! The grooming one got to me too. Very precious.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you and sorry for the welling .. Lumen is my heart and soul kitty. She has a heart of gold. I'm very lucky to have the both of them.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh beautiful shots. (just got home from work, that is why I have been MIA)

I think that the option of having a vet come to your place is a compassionate one esp if he hates them so much. 

I wish I had the answer to "you know when it's time"....For me, once it gets to the point that they either begin to suffer or show no interest in anything, it's time.

But no time is ever right to our hearts....

HUGS to you all


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tequila. I went through cancer with one of my boys last year, and lost him in late October. Like others have said, when it's time, you just know. I always questioned this myself, but when it was time, I just felt it in my heart. He stopped playing, wanted to hide/isolate himself all of the time, and would only eat if I feed him from my hand. He just wasn't himself anymore. I just knew it was time. It's not really a _choice_ you make...

I really hope it's not cancer or FIP. I'll be thinking of you both.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope neither diagnosis turns out to be true for your beautiful boy. Sending lots of positive thoughts to you and Tequila.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the positive energy, all. I'll be updating his status daily here. 

Today T is more alert and chatty, and has quite an appetite. I bought Purina One canned chicken and chicken hearts food, mixed it with a bit of water and canned tuna, and he's currently chowing down quite well. Still is able to jump up to the bathroom sink and asks for me to turn the water on to drink. Spoiled boy has his own fountain in the kitchen .. Prefers fresh tap. The vet did say the buprenex may stimulate appetite so she appears right. Still peeing a lot. Also not burying his waste as much, tracks some poops out of the box. Ick. 

Lumen is still very protective of and caring of him. But is sometimes standoffish. Hard to read. I trust her instincts. She and I have a special bond. 

T's internist said she was going to wait until the additional tests come in before she calls me back with her thoughts. I'm ok with that. Im a big "what-if" person and most doctors hate that 

Anyway, hanging in there. I have gotten tons of support from friends, family, my boyfriend has been my rock, so we will take this a day at a time. I have a few good friends who are vets and vet techs who have given me some advice. I'll post it here later/tomm and let you know what they said. 

I'll provide his blood work from Friday and spleen cytology report from January here as well. 

We may do another cytology to get new info. We may have sampled a non-cancerous spot where there cld have been cancer surrounding. Odds, right? 

Thanks again to everyone here.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Some additions to above:

I'm getting mixed messages from friends/fam/pro vet people (not here) re: chemo if MM is confirmed in a few days. I am leaning towards taking this route if his QOL (quality of life) is the same as it is today. Any worse and I don't know if it makes sense. Does it make sense to buy time if it's not a cure? But maybe it will be a cure? One of my good friends from my childhood/high school days is an oncologist vet tech. I'm going to call her once I have all the lab results in my hands.

Viralys lysin may help boost his immune system .. I'm also putting Fortiflora in his food.

Also has anyone here heard of DSMO? One of the vet techs / rescue advocates I'm friends with mentioned it .. DMSO: Many Uses, Much Controversy

Another thing, this sounds a little granola-crunchy but she also said this: "We also have our cancer boy on we qi booster - it's a Chinese herb to boost immune system." Anyone heard of that?

Also - I detailed what was going on lately with Teq at this post if anyone wants more details. http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/252538-older-cat-acting-out-first-time-detailed.html


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Christine, 
Sure hope you don't have to wait long for the test results...
The waiting is the worst...
in my opinion...
Once you know what you are or aren't up against, you have a better idea of how to proceed...
Hugs and Prayers for you and Tequila.
Sharon


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Sharon - you are TOTALLY right. I'm running running running to a million conclusions. I will slow down .. promise.


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

*Dmso*

I know it from people getting instills for their IC....
And i personally wouldn't touch it since a lot of people find it makes things worse (i know its different application) 
Since most of it comes from china people have a big problem with it being contaminated and also the garlicy taste they get and smell....
Its made from wood pulp....
I wouldn't advice using it in any application.
I don't think its worth it.


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

*Ps*

I definitely wouldn't do the oral route but i know how much it effects people just getting in their bladders ( the people smell like garlic for a week afterward and have the garlic taste in their mouths) 
I have read though that it can be a topical cream and that might be better if you had to go the DMSO route.
But i wouldn't want to give it orally to a cat, just knowing how it is in humans.
Just wanted to put two more cents in about the DMSO.
Just let me know if you need any more info about it.


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

*Sorry typo*

I meant because i know how it is in humans not but....


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Today's update: No change. Still staying primarily on my bed unless I move him, but he does get off to use the box and still jump up on the sink. But not down. I carry him off, he always protests but I don't know if it's because it hurts or because he's saying "Mom! I can do it myself!" I got him those collapsible pet stairs to make it easier to get up and down from my bed. He loves them and caught right on. Cute, right? He is still full of personality and I love it.










I whipped up the following recipe for him and they both seem to love it: Purina Chicken and Chicken Hearts cat food (not the best, but apparently flavorful), Turkey baby food, Fortiflora, and the water from a can of tuna fish. Inhaled it all!

I also was able to order some of his Prednisolone as a compounded "medi-melt". He's on 1 mg/day. I was having so much difficulty giving him the liquid form (they gave me cherry flavored, why??), he hated it naturally; plus pilling him daily has become nothing short of torture for him. They should come in the mail in a day or two. Hope he likes them. They are designed to melt in the mouth.

Still waiting on test results .. ugh the agony of WAITING. The vet is continuing to remind me not to have my hopes up. It is likely the MM cancer. Or it's FIV. Either case .. ugh.

Keep praying ..


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Christine, 
Great idea getting the steps for him! He certainly looks comfortable with them!
:what: what were they thinking? Cherry flavor for a Cat?! Ewww, I wouldn't even like that!
Waiting...Bites!
All Paws Crossed! 
Hugs and Prayers for you and Tequila.
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Love the stairs and your new recipe. Sounds like you are thinking on all fronts.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sending you and Tequila lots of prayers.

Judy


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

I like those stairs, once upon a time we wanted those for Bear although he's fine jumping on stuff now. I don't like letting him jump down anymore though since he seems to not be as balanced anymore which has led to some falls just running on the hardwood as is. Still thinking about ya'll!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Still waiting on results today. I'm noticing that I'm not seeing a lot of urine in the litter box tht Tequila frequents. I had been seeing huge clumps of pee at the front of the box, now for the past two days I see nothing there. Only three normal-sized pee-patties (sorry) that I think came from Lumen, and in the other box.

Called the vet and waiting on a call back. Of course I'm worried sick. He's acting normally in every other way - good appetite, thirst for water, poops ok (i just carried him to his box to get him to pee, i just got a whole lot of poop instead .. thought I saw a little blood in the stool, i picked it up with a baggie and examined it, I think it was nothing but I kept the stool just in case I need to take it with me) .. not anxious, interested (not listless) .. his abdomen feels "firm" but is it in my head?

Waiting .. waiting .. waiting ..


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Just came back from the vet. Still no test results yet (ugh) but good news about the not-peeing. Turns out he just found a better, more convenient place to use as a urinal, right next to the bed (instead of allll the way in the bathroom where his litter box is) .. a basket of folded laundry I hadn't gotten around to putting away. 

So. Never in my life have I been more excited to find cat pee in my clean clothes.

The vet had checked his bladder and said it felt normal .. even tickled his "area" to coax him to pee, didnt work .. said take him to his box right away when we got back .. sure enough, I brought the cat carrier to the bathroom and opened it, he leapt away from the bathroom door, ran to the bedroom and the laundry basket, and "assumed the position" to urinate. I grabbed him, brought him to the bathroom, and he peed in his usual litter box spot. I checked the laundry basket and .. yeah. you can imagine.

Now my question is .. after I obviously remove all my clothes from the bedroom floor, should I put pee pads where the basket was, on the bed, etc? Should I move a litter box into my bedroom? (I have two, both in my bathroom)

Man oh man ..


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Christine, Move the laundry basket and put on of the litter boxes in its place and if it's covered remove the top...
Since Tequila is peeing on soft stuff, I hope he's not getting a flare up UTI..
Just keep a close eye on him!
All Paws Crossed! 
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

I came home today to a huge mess on my bed. Three separate places where tequila peed. He also just bit me in the face when I tried to move him and grazed my cheek. I don't know what is going on. I now put the litter box ON my bed and am sleeping on the couch tonght I guess. I am a mess. What is wrong with my boy?? Left a message at the vets office. I know it's Teq and not Lumen bc of the sizes and locations. Still very interested in food and water. Growling when I try to pet him though I may have startled him when I thought I saw him peeing AGAIN on my
BED (He was squatting). 

He's now crouched on the floor next to my bed and growling when I come near unless it's with food. 

What do I do??


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Christine,
What *I* would do if he were my cat. I would take him into an ER vet tonight because it sounds like he is in pain (peeing on your bed and growling).

I know you are waiting on results from other vet. 

But I sense he is in PAIN.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah I prob will. Now he's purring and accepting my touch. And he just used the litter box. 

I'll keep you posted as the night progresses. I really appreciate all this ..


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Poor thing! I second the ER vet idea, just seems to be hurting. Get well vibes for your kitty!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

I just called the ER vet, which happens to be the same clinic that did his sonogram. I described his symptoms, and they said since he is not vomiting or in any sort of distress anymore, to just keep an ion him and take him to his regular vet first thing in the morning. Of course I will be up all night to make sure that all is well. They said to bring him in, if anything additional happens, at least he is still eating very strongly and interested in water and attention now. Who knows what to think now.

I promise, he is doing a lot better now. I think it might be behavioral at this point, but counterintuitively, the fact that he is not getting off my bed, for anything now, especially to use the litter box, is a cause for concern. Wish us luck. I may go to the emergency vet later, but right now after I gave him his Buprenex and calmed MYSELF down, things are looking up. 

I promise I will keep his best interests at heart. I will update this forum as soon as anything additional happens. I'm still pretty upset but a lot calmer now.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Christine, 
I am so sorry about Tequila. I hope you can get a little rest tonight too. 
I'm keeping you and T. in my thoughts and prayers.

Judy


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

How long do these tests take? Can they put a rush on them?


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

4-5 days they said. Took prelim test Fri, sent it to the lab fri evening. The vet does not know whether they started the culture, or whatever it is, on Saturday, or Monday morning, or whenever. I really thought I would get the results today, but the vet said if they don't come in by Monday to definitely call. That seems so far away. I don't know what the test is, but it's something to do with the globulin in his blood.

I hope he's not suffering. I feel really bad, I yelled when I thought he was peeing, I probably scared him. This is just awful. I don't want him to suffer. But I don't know if he is. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Huge huge hugs Christine! I am glad you have some buprenorphine for him! Hopefully things will settle down over night, so hard to 'wait and watch'...pet pets for your mr. T, and a virtual cup of tea for you...
Fingers crossed for tonight.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Buprenorphine is really effective pain relief, so hopefully he will be feeling gooood soon. Made our Teddy kitten a little loopy and purry


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

I am so sorry you are going through this....
I hope hes ok
But if he is cuddling up to you and purring that is definitely a good sign.
Its horrible to see our lil ones in pain.
But maybe he was just a bit uncomfy and that med helped him.
My heart goes out to you and hoping some good news from that vet on monday.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know what I would do without all of you to talk me down. This forum is a Godsend, ALL of you are. I am overwhelmed with appreciation and with sadness. 

I just bought a bunch of pee pads for my bed. Realistically, I wonder how long things will have to be like this? T gets my bed and I get the couch?! Am I crazy? 

An aside, my boyfriend just got a great new job effective Apr 7, so he took this week to visit some distant family. Just so happens to be this week that Tequila is at his worst. He just called me and we talked for a long time. I hope Teq doesn't have to be PTS while he's away, BF loves him .. Luckily he lives a few towns away in his own (newly purchased) house so I don't have to tell him HIS bed has been peed on .. Lucky me. 

Trying to make jokes isn't really working well right now ..


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Christine,
We all know the fear and panic that is gripping at you. I know I have been exactly where you are, and it was pure torture. I hate the idea of my kitties being in any sense of pain or sickness or whatever. 

And when I know they are not feeling well, the fear factor for me is overwhelming. Prayers that you all have a quiet night.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Christine, Sending Prayers of Healing, Strength and Peace for you and Tequila...
And Hugs. 
Sharon


----------



## elicemarie (Mar 19, 2014)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way and lots of love.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

You are in my thoughts and prayers, I hope things get better in the morning.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's the latest… Tequila got down and ate and drank a little bit… I had put the pee pads on the bed, along with the litter box on the bed… Tequila then ran onto my bed, and squatted and peed right in the middle of the bed with no regard for me or the box. 

I grabbed him, pushed him into the litter box, he would not go, so I carried the whole thing into the bathroom and shut the door. I then eventually heard the sounds of him using the box. He was calling at the door, so I just let him out, and now he is sitting at his water bowl, stoic as though he doesn't know what he's doing. He is not growling at me, he looks confused. I'm wondering if dementia is setting in.

My friends are saying to me that he is probably very uncomfortable, and also maybe he is just angry with me. My routine has been anything but routine, I am busy with my job, busy with my boyfriend's new house, so they don't really know when I'll be home and when I'm not. I do try to make myself here the same hours every day, but I just don't know if that's even the reason. Lumen is okay. Tequila is not. 

Right now he is drinking water furiously from that fountain, he will probably run and leap on the bed again, just to pee again. I am at my wits end. I am going to call the veterinarian now. He does not appear to be in any distress though, doesn't appear to be in pain. 

I really don't think he is ready for me to end his life. I just don't know.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

He just seems so bewildered and doesn't know what he wants. He's just sitting and staring at nothing, but will still sniff my hand, etc. I think it may be his time. I keep second guessing it. I just got off the phone with my mom and she said it sounds like the end, from everything ive described. 

I wanted to do this at home, so he wldnt be upset in his last moments. I will pursue that option tomm morning. I just really need to talk to my regular vet. I can't believe these )&&;@;[email protected]$ test results STILL ARENT HERE.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

So sorry Christine. Sending more thoughts and prayers for you and Tequila.


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

Hopefully you can wait to get more answers....
He probably is just feeling off and doesn't know why and just a bit confused...
With our girly, she would only go on paper towel near our bed for a while....
Lots of cuddles and just have to hope for good things....
I really hope things are ok


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry it was such a. Rough night!! Hoping you get some answers and clarity soon...it is so hard when they are sick


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

He's gone. 

Bad night last night .. Came into the vet this morning. The test did happen to come back today. It was confirmed multiple myeloma - the bone marrow / blood cancer. 

Before chemo, they wld have to do the sonogram / aspirate cytology again. He was in so much distress I just cldnt do that to him. 

My poor boyfriend was hysterically sobbing on the phone. He's visiting family up north and wldnt be back til Monday. He said goodbye on the phone to him. 

He passed so peacefully. We are both at peace now. 

I'm sure it will hit me later but right now I am grateful he is no longer in pain. 

I'll post to the Rainbow Bridge section later this week. 

We love all of you here at CF. Please pray for Tequila, E (my boyfriend), me, and Lumen.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Christine, I am so, so sorry...
You did the hardest, bravest, Most Loving thing you could do...
By setting Tequila free to Fly to the Bridge...
Sending Prayers of Healing and Strength for You and your BF...
Hugs. 
Sharon


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Christine, I am so so sorry. Thank you for giving him the gift of no more putting him thru stress and asking him to fight. 

We all know the pain. And we know the grief that accompany's the peace.

Prayers for you, Tequila, E and Lumen. 

(((((RIP TeQuila, RIP)))))))


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am so, so sorry you lost your boy. You fought the good fight and you knew when to stop fighting so he could rest. All thoughts and prayers to you and your family in your loss. atback


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm sorry to read this Christine and will be praying for ya'll. You did the best you could for him and it's good that he isn't suffering anymore. 

Mark


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Christine. 

I'm sure my gentle little Cinderella has taken him under her wings.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More prayers of comfort for you, tears for you guys as well...
So sorry for your loss, fly free, sweet kitty


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. RIP Tequila.


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

I am so sorry....
Just so so sorry


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Omg just read this whole thread... I'm so sorry about what happened... I'll be thinking of you...


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss Christine. I am praying for all of you. He was so blessed to have such a caring mom. 
You did everything you could for him and you kept him from suffering.

Judy


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've posted T's eulogy here. http://www.catforum.com/forum/50-over-rainbow-bridge/265137-tequilas-eulogy.html 

Thank you so much, all. <3


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry for your loss!!! 

How sweet of lumen to be his furry little nurse!


----------

